# storing wine upright or on the side?



## winemakerrookie (Jul 22, 2010)

I looked back a little and couldnt find anything specific on this. Does it matter whether you keep your wine upright or on the side (like you see with wine racks)? My main thought is if I kept them upright will it somehow compromise the cork? thanks


----------



## Deezil (Jul 22, 2010)

Someone can answer this more thoroughly im sure..

I know its smart to keep your bottles upright for a few days after bottling. I believe it has to do with the pressures the cork puts on the wine, and it settling.. But dont quote me..

After that, its wise to keep them on their side - i cant remember the specifics at the moment but it has something to do with the integrity of the corks.

Manley


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 23, 2010)

I heard the same as Deez about keeping them upright for a couple days, dont remeber the why.

Yes on their sides. I think it was Tom, who stores them upside down in cases to save space.

TOM?


----------



## Deezil (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought i read the same thing about storing them upside down, i just didnt wanna get ahead of myself lol


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 23, 2010)

Tom will be aronud and am sure respond to this thread. I am pretty sure that it is he who stores them like that.


----------



## Torch404 (Jul 23, 2010)

You want to store them on their side or upside down so the cork is covered in wine. That keeps the cork wet and allows for a good seal with the bottle.


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 23, 2010)

Or just use synthetic corks and you can store how ever you like side or upright . Myself i only use cork for short term stuff like the mist wines .


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2010)

AS a few have said, keep them upright for 2-3 days so that the corks can properly seat themselves and after that if using most standard corks lay them down or upside down to keep the corks from drying out. NSWiner as made a statement here that all should know is controversial just like most things with wine making.
So far studies have shown that synthetic corks are no better then the cheapest standard corks and good corks are way better and that even screw tops are exceeding both. Me, I like a good mix of natural and synthetic and use Perfect agglomerate corks but Im pretty sure there is a little better quality out there and they are called 2 + 2 corks which are all natural in the middle with synthetic discs top and bottom.


----------



## Green Mountains (Jul 23, 2010)

Yup, a day or two upright to ensure the cork forms a tight seal, then on it's side or upside down to keep the cork wet.


----------



## Tom (Jul 23, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> I heard the same as Deez about keeping them upright for a couple days, dont remeber the why.
> 
> Yes on their sides. I think it was Tom, who stores them upside down in cases to save space.
> 
> TOM?



Yep I do store them upside down (stacks easier)

Reason you let them sit upright for 2 days is to let the corks fully expand after being squeezed in.

Now reason to keep on side (upside down) is to keep the corks moist so they will not dry up.

Now if you use synthetic corks then you can leave upright


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 23, 2010)

Wade E said:


> AS a few have said, keep them upright for 2-3 days so that thencorks can properly seat themselves and after that if using most standard corks lay them down or upside down to keep the corks from drying out. NSWiner as made a statement here that all shoulkd know is controversial just like most things with wine making.
> Sop far studies have shown that synthetic corks are no better then the cheapest standard coks and good corks are way better and that even screw tops are exceeding both. Me, I like a good mix of natural and synthetic and use Perfect agglomerate corks but Im pretty sure there is a little better quality out there and they are called 2 + 2 corks which are all natural in the middle with synthetic discs top and bottom.



Wade I wasn't saying one was better then the other just saying what i like to use . Plus i don't have to worry if I have to store then in the wooden boxes I have upright if they are corked with synthetic . They both have thier plus & minuses so i think it's whatever each person wants to use .


----------



## Wade E (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with you NS, just dont want new wine makers to think one thing or the other. Some synthetics are way better then some natural corks and vice versa. Make sure you are buying a quality product and do some research on this subject cause there really are some garbage corks out there and try and buy natural corks from a comapny that has a good turn around and that packages their corks in bags with sulfite in them to keep them sanitized and pliable.


----------



## winemakerrookie (Jul 25, 2010)

Alright thanks...never thought to look into corks that much but I guess it is important. I will probably being storing them on the side then thanks.


----------

